# i5-10300H undervolt



## Kugumin (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi there. Fortunately I have unlocked 10300H on my Asus ROG Strix G15 (G512LI) laptop, so it's possible for me to undervolt.
Here it is.


Spoiler: Undervolt settings









So far it seem to be stable and doesn't freeze my laptop while using cache undervolt under -100 mV. I am not really understand whether I should undervolt things like iGPU and System Agent, but settings, that I have now didn't cause any issues... Or at least I didn't get any yet.

I don't understand how to remove that PL1 and EDP OTHER warnings and sometimes appearing BD PROCHOT on both CORE and GPU.


Spoiler: Throttling 









I hope you, guys, can help me with my problem! 



Spoiler: Other settings


----------



## nguyen (Jan 14, 2021)

In the TPL window, increase the Turbo Boost Long power to something higher like 60, this correlate to a power limit of 60W (PL1). Increase the power limit can improve the performance of your CPU, up until the CPU hit the clock limit.


----------



## Kugumin (Jan 14, 2021)

nguyen said:


> In the TPL window, increase the Turbo Boost Long power to something higher like 60, this correlate to a power limit of 60W (PL1). Increase the power limit can improve the performance of your CPU, up until the CPU hit the clock limit.


Set TBLPM to 60 Watts like you said. PL1 on CPU and EDP Other on ring are gone and everything seem to be like before, just without limit. Temps didn't go higher than 79 degrees. Very good result. But what I can do about BD PROCHOT? I probably shouldn't turn it off I think, but is there any ways to reduce chances of it happening? By the way GPU (1650 Ti) is already undervolted to 856 mV on 1980 MHz from like ~1.08 V


----------



## nguyen (Jan 14, 2021)

Kugumin said:


> Set TBLPM to 60 Watts like you said. PL1 on CPU and EDP Other on ring are gone and everything seem to be like before, just without limit. Temps didn't go higher than 79 degrees. Very good result. But what I can do about BD PROCHOT? I probably shouldn't turn it off I think, but is there any ways to reduce chances of it happening? By the way GPU (1650 Ti) is already undervolted to 856 mV on 1980 MHz from like ~1.08 V



Well BD PROCHOT warning can come from overheating VRM, can you check the VRM temperature with HWinfo64 or HWmonitor ?
BD PROCHOT warning can be superfluous sometime too, so if your VRM temp are fine then there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kugumin (Jan 14, 2021)

nguyen said:


> Well BD PROCHOT warning can come from overheating VRM, can you check the VRM temperature with HWinfo64 or HWmonitor ?
> BD PROCHOT warning can be superfluous sometime too, so if your VRM temp are fine then there is nothing to worry about.


Can't find VRM anywhere. Maybe I don't have such sensor on my lappy mobo. Also I found out that BD PROCHOT appears only after display sleep state (the state when my display completely turns off, but still doesn't go sleep). I guess that just triggers so power states and shows me that. It seem that I can't get BD PROCHOT while playing or heavily using my laptop


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 14, 2021)

nguyen said:


> Well BD PROCHOT warning can come from overheating VRM


The Limit Reasons window should show VR THERMAL or VR CURRENT if the voltage regulators are overheating or if they are being forced to their current limit.

BD PROCHOT is buggy in many computers. It is common for false throttling signals to be sent to the CPU using this method. If it was my computer, I would try clearing the BD PROCHOT box on the main screen of ThrottleStop. I would also recommend checking the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box.

@Kugumin - Thanks for sharing that CPU voltage control works on your 10th Gen laptop. Most people do not bother undervolting the Intel GPU or the System Agent. If you are 100% stable then your voltages are good.


----------



## Kugumin (Jan 15, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> I would try clearing the BD PROCHOT box on the main screen of ThrottleStop


That might be good idea. I will try and see if that "buggy" BD PROCHOT will appear again.


unclewebb said:


> I would also recommend checking the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box.


I checked it and it seem to work. I got back my PL1 to stock value of 45W, enabled option and I was able to get up to 57W (had to remove undervolt, because with it I barely can get 45W ).


unclewebb said:


> @Kugumin - Thanks for sharing that CPU voltage control works on your 10th Gen laptop. Most people do not bother undervolting the Intel GPU or the System Agent. If you are 100% stable then your voltages are good.


No problem. Thankfully to ASUS, they didn't lock undervolt yet, despite plundervolt problem and they even give basic option to undervolt in BIOS (offset up to -80 mV)


----------



## FritadoMaster (Jan 16, 2021)

Kugumin said:


> Hi there. Fortunately I have unlocked 10300H on my Asus ROG Strix G15 (G512LI) laptop, so it's possible for me to undervolt.
> Here it is.
> 
> 
> ...



Hello!

I have a same laptop. I have a same problem with the "Locked" status.
Could you please help me, how can you do that?

Could you please provide me a step by step guide?

Really Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Kugumin (Jan 16, 2021)

FritadoMaster said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a same laptop. I have a same problem with the "Locked" status.
> Could you please help me, how can you do that?
> ...


Are you sure you have exactly the same laptop? I have Asus ROG Strix G15 (G15LI) with 10300H +1650 Ti and BIOS Rev. 306. What's your BIOS version?


----------



## Kugumin (Jan 21, 2021)

Long time no posting here. Fortunately I found that I can undervolt some more and I did. Here's new results:



I guess it's possible to push *iGPU *and *System Agent* a bit further without loosing stability. Previous CPU Core undervolt was a bit wrong. I undervolt it up to -200 it doesn't go lower than Cache voltage, but when I do a bit more than Cache it does go lower than it. System at the moment seem to be stable in both Cinebench R23 and TSBench. Interesting thing that the CPU uses mostly <1V in TSBench and another one is that it was possible to make CPU use less, than 50W in Cinebench, which is heavy as you all know. I guess it's a great result for CPU like that. Now I can never exceed *Turbo Boost Long Power PL1...*

On idle CPU can go as low as 0.3W with Screen ON and USB Mouse detached. With it's like 0.4-0.5W.


----------



## kronkdark (Aug 23, 2021)

Kugumin said:


> Long time no posting here. Fortunately I found that I can undervolt some more and I did. Here's new results:
> View attachment 184927
> I guess it's possible to push *iGPU *and *System Agent* a bit further without loosing stability. Previous CPU Core undervolt was a bit wrong. I undervolt it up to -200 it doesn't go lower than Cache voltage, but when I do a bit more than Cache it does go lower than it. System at the moment seem to be stable in both Cinebench R23 and TSBench. Interesting thing that the CPU uses mostly <1V in TSBench and another one is that it was possible to make CPU use less, than 50W in Cinebench, which is heavy as you all know. I guess it's a great result for CPU like that. Now I can never exceed *Turbo Boost Long Power PL1...*
> 
> On idle CPU can go as low as 0.3W with Screen ON and USB Mouse detached. With it's like 0.4-0.5W.


Hello, can i take a look at your Throttlestop profile setting at the present


----------



## Kugumin (Sep 18, 2021)

kronkdark said:


> Hello, can i take a look at your Throttlestop profile setting at the present


Sure. It's might be late, but here they are





Nothing else were changed


----------

